# New Anglerfish species discovered



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Just heard an interview on CBC about this and googled it. Too cool.

http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2008-04/new-flat-faced-fish-sighted-indonesia


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Now that is an amazing fish.. I love these guys. :3


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

That is so cool and what a beauty!


----------

